# whats the best temp for orchid



## Hiryo (Jun 29, 2007)

im keepin the tank at about 75 to 78


----------



## Asa (Jun 29, 2007)

That's fine, maybe a tiny bit higher.


----------



## Hiryo (Jun 29, 2007)

Thats what I thought too, maybe 5 degrees higher. I had someone today say 85 or 9O so I had to ask.


----------



## Asa (Jun 29, 2007)

The temperature you have is fine


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 29, 2007)

I'd say don't go lower than 75F.


----------



## bubforever (Jul 2, 2007)

don't forget to mist either. It needs to be hot and humid for orchids.


----------



## Hiryo (Jul 2, 2007)

My humidity is great due to my waterfall and daily misting.


----------



## Hiryo (Jul 2, 2007)

Fricken double post


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 3, 2007)

75-78 is fine but it will take a longer time to grow compare to 85-90F. If you keep them at 85-90F, make sure you have plenty of food available as they always seems hungary when kept warm.


----------



## Asa (Jul 3, 2007)

That's weird. We humans never want to eat when it is warm.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 7, 2007)

> That's weird. We humans never want to eat when it is warm.


well that makes sense, doesnt it? i mean humans are warm blooded so our temp and metabolism is the same for the most part, right? whereas with reps, amphibians and bugs they have "cold blood" so their behavior will vary with the conditions. ie gators are calmer in cooler weather. im an animal nerd, what can i say  :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 7, 2007)

I know that I definately eat less in the summer and more in the winter. My hypothesis is that I need more stuff to burn in the winter to compensate the heat loss to the cold environment.


----------



## Asa (Jul 7, 2007)

> I know that I definately eat less in the summer and more in the winter. My hypothesis is that I need more stuff to burn in the winter to compensate the heat loss to the cold environment.


So, you are cold blooded?! :lol:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 7, 2007)

> > I know that I definately eat less in the summer and more in the winter. My hypothesis is that I need more stuff to burn in the winter to compensate the heat loss to the cold environment.
> 
> 
> So, you are cold blooded?! :lol:


actually almost every NA warmblooded animal does that...just instincts kickin in to add fat to the body and as Asa said, compensate for heat loss

but its not cause of the surroundings so much as the time of season...


----------

